# Introducint a toddler to the violin/



## boarderaholic

Much to my delight today, my 2.5 year old niece showed some interest in my violin without being frightened off. She was ok enough to touch, and pluck at the strings a little bit. 

I've got a half size and three quarter sitting in the back of the closet collecting dust, what can I do to help pique her interest in this instrument? She has goofed around on the piano a little bit in the past, and seems to be pretty comfortable with that. Should I just let her keep touching and playing around with the violin, and maybe play some stuff for her in the future?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Maybe show her some videos on YouTube on some virtuosos. I'm a guitarist and listening to famous virtuosic repertoire got me into wanting to learn guitar, so it would probably work with violin too.


----------

